# Kein Sound unter SuSE 9.3



## Domi2005 (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
 ich hab mal auf SuSE 9.3 geupdatet, aber das war wohl falsch, denn ich bekomme keinen Sound mehr. Die Soundkarte scheint gestartet zu sein, der Soundserver auch. Aber es funktioniert einfach nicht -_-. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt. Das is ne vt82xx von Via. Die ist auf dem Asrock board mit drauf. -_-. Bitte helft mir


----------



## tuxx (11. Mai 2005)

Geht die überhaupt nicht oder fehlt nur der KDE-Sound?

Bei letzterem hilft dir *dies*.


----------



## Domi2005 (11. Mai 2005)

Nein, es geht überhaupt kein Sound. Auch unter Gnome kommt kein Mucks. Aber Gnome hab ich wieder gelöscht ^^.


----------



## tuxx (11. Mai 2005)

Hast du den tip im Link mal probiert?
Der VT686 oder wie das Ding heisst läuft eigentlich problemlos.
Ich hab den auch. Im Yast einrichten und fertig.


----------



## Domi2005 (11. Mai 2005)

Ich hab das ausprobiert, es funktioniert nicht.
 Ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegt ...


----------



## tuxx (11. Mai 2005)

Was sagt denn lsmod?


----------



## RedWing (11. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht wurden deine alsa Einstellungen auch überschrieben?
Schau mal ob beim alsamixer die Kanäle Master und PCM gemutet sind...


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Domi2005 (11. Mai 2005)

Das mit den Alsa Mixer hat funktioniert, vielen Dank ^^


----------



## tuxx (12. Mai 2005)

Die Voreinstellung kannst du mit "alsactl store" speichern.


----------

